

Show HN: Hbizzle, HBO GO made easy - tylerdavis
http://www.hbizzle.com

======
tylerdavis
I also did a write up about the project here:
[http://tmd.io/journal/2013/12/08/hbizzle/](http://tmd.io/journal/2013/12/08/hbizzle/)

I would love to get your feedback. Thanks!

------
devNoise
I gave HD Nation a tweet about your site and they mentioned it on their
podcast this week.

[http://revision3.com/hdnation/chromecast-plex-appletv-
update](http://revision3.com/hdnation/chromecast-plex-appletv-update)

------
geetee
This is great. Navigating through GO's Flash UI is probably one of the most
infuriating tasks I can think of.

------
aviflombaum
very useful, I wonder how long it'll take to get shutdown.

~~~
mfkp
Or "acquired" by HBO since their interface is so awful.

